# GTI 5000GDV PARTS?



## Sungaia (Dec 18, 2013)

I have a GTI 5000GDV gas insert.
It won't turn on even though the pilot is lit.
I'm guessing I need to replace the thermocouple?
Does anybody know where I can get part for this unit?
Thanks,
Steve


----------



## Heatsource (Dec 18, 2013)

thermocouple is likely generic and can be found at hardware stores/plumbing supply- etc.
(no promises though as i'm not familiar w/GTI)
good luck!


----------



## Sungaia (Dec 18, 2013)

A1Stoves.com said:


> thermocouple is likely generic and can be found at hardware stores/plumbing supply- etc.
> (no promises though as i'm not familiar w/GTI)
> good luck!



Thanks, that helps!


----------



## xtrordinair (Dec 18, 2013)

if the pilot is lit is the control knob on the valve turned to the ON position?


----------



## Heatsource (Dec 18, 2013)

it could be other issues, but that is a decent bet as to what is wrong.

feel free to post a picture of the valve for further troubleshooting advice


----------



## Sungaia (Dec 18, 2013)

xtrordinair said:


> if the pilot is lit is the control knob on the valve turned to the ON position?



If you mean the main gas valve for the unit....yes.


----------



## xtrordinair (Dec 18, 2013)

is the letters HIS in the model # for the fireplace the gti is basically a renamed heatn glo unit


----------



## Sungaia (Dec 18, 2013)

Here are a few pics of the thermocouple. I went to Ace and they're generic devices are different than what I have in my insert.


----------



## xtrordinair (Dec 18, 2013)

you need a thermopile thats the probe sticking up next to the pilot .Try this first down on the gas valve you have 3 terminal screws with the pilot lit and the valve turned to the ON position take a piece of wire a paper clip anything metal will work and touch the top and bottom screws at he same time you will not get shocked or anything


----------



## Sungaia (Dec 18, 2013)

> if the pilot is lit is the control knob on the valve turned to the ON position?



Problem solved. It was the control knob. Thanks xtrordinair!  I'm used to a different type of knob ;-). I couldn't get the knob to turn, but the pilot stayed on. I assumed the valve was open. It seems the thing needed to warm up a bit before the knob would actually turn.


----------



## xtrordinair (Dec 18, 2013)

nice ...your welcome glad i could help you out.


----------



## Heatsource (Dec 20, 2013)

sometimes its the simple things! some customers act like i'm being insulting when i ask if the gas is on or if the cord is plugged in. LOL
nice job xtrordinair


----------

